# Sept. 20 Brenham, Tx.



## DennisNTx (Sep 16, 2003)

Washington County Fair Assn. Antique Farm Equipment Show - Loop between Hwys. 290 and 36. Contact: Kay Lawhun, PO Box 1257, Brenham, TX 77833; (979) 836-4112 

I'll be there.


----------

